# Vets want ban on terrapins as pets



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

*Vets want ban as influx of terrapins and turtles threatens native habitats*

Vets want ban as influx of terrapins and turtles threatens native habitats - Times Online


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

To be honest with you considering that most whole salers buy Map turtles in for a mear 50p each and then sell to the shops for £5-£15 depending on how many they buy and the amount which are sold to the public are unreal. Also the information that is given out to the customers isn't a great lot I can see why they are wanting to ban them. They are already in UK water systems and with the amount shops are still selling it won't be long before we have an influx of them in the wild. 


Education is the key


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

TBH they are not as much of a threat to native habitats as people think they may survive in our climate but there eggs would never get to thee right temp to hatch if they was to breed, so yes there are terrapins in our rivers and streams but all of them are released pets none of them have hatched in the wild.


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

That article is a very skewed misrepresentation of the real issue that was raised. The BVA members voted that exotic animal welfare was the most important issue they are facing currently - including trade, husbandry, veterinary services - there wasn't an interest in banning exotic pets, in fact most of the letters concerning exotics in Vet Times (the most widely read vet publication) are actually relating to how we need to improve welfare for exotics as they are here to stay. Don't believe everything you read in newspapers!


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Any tightening of terrapin sales gets my vote. I work in a large public aquarium and we get people trying to 'donate' unwanted terrapins several times a week. Our display rapidly swelled to well over 40 before we had to find them all new homes which was nigh on impossible. We get them thrown into the outdoor ponds, and when we census our animals, that was the only display to have gained livestock without breeding so some sad individuals are hiding them in thier clothes or bags and chucking them in when no ones around... i have 7 terrapins at home now.. all taken from work to try house them... 

Terrapins are victims of thier own cuteness. something needs to be done. dont know what though


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Terrapins have been in our lakes ponds canals and rivers for years. I've seen them basking and surfacing, and even caught one on some luncheon meat while fishing. I remember seeing them around the waterways when i was a kid too, oh, 20 something years ago......:blush:

Never mind a few pies with flippers eating a tadpole or two and weeing in a lake , what about attempting to eradicate the real established invasive species that actually pose a thread to health, infastructure or native species, like Giant Hogweed, japanese knotweed and rhododendron?


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

in my local pet shops i have seen them been on sale for £2.50 and the owner was saying they make a good addition to any tank or pond as they keep the weed levels.But when i walk the dogs in the local public park near the lake i see about 10-20 each day from babys upto fully grown adults which is a concern as young kids fish in the lake and if they catch a adult it could take there finger off or the kids and chavs could kill them.In my views they should bring in animal licence were every animal you keep has to have a licence may it be gold fish or hawks then there would be less people realising them in to the rivers lakes ponds


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

marie_k said:


> That article is a very skewed misrepresentation of the real issue that was raised. The BVA members voted that exotic animal welfare was the most important issue they are facing currently - including trade, husbandry, veterinary services - there wasn't an interest in banning exotic pets, in fact most of the letters concerning exotics in Vet Times (the most widely read vet publication) are actually relating to how we need to improve welfare for exotics as they are here to stay. Don't believe everything you read in newspapers!


Hi Marie. 

Whilst I accept what you say above, I would have thought that the BVA would have corrected this misrepresentation by now, but it seems they are in no hurry to do so, so now we have your comments and theirs via Times Online to weigh against each other. it does not make it any easier, so until such time as facts are proved either way, I personally will err on the side of caution.

Mo.


----------

